#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  全球首例！ 白色大熊貓在四川臥龍拍攝到了

## 狼王白牙

四川新聞網成都5月25日訊（記者劉佩佩） 

5月25日，四川臥龍國家級自然保護區管理局對外發布全球首張白色大熊貓照片。 據了解，這張照片是保護區內海拔2000米左右的一台野外紅外觸發相機於4月中旬攝錄下的。 圖片清晰顯示出這隻熊貓獨特的形態特徵：毛髮通體呈白色、爪子均為白色，眼睛為紅色，正穿過鬱鬱蔥蔥的原始落葉闊葉林。 據專家分析，根據照片上這些外部特徵，可以判斷該熊貓是一隻白化個體。 從體型判斷，這是一隻亞成體或青年熊貓，年齡大概在1-2歲左右。

據IUCN熊類專家組成員、北京大學生命科學學院李晟研究員介紹，“白化”現像在脊椎動物各類群中廣泛存在，但均較為罕見，通常是由於基因突變導致動物體內無法正常合成黑色素，從而在外部形態上呈現白色、黃白色或淺黃色。 單純的“白化”突變並不影響動物正常的身體結構和生理功能，除了可能造成動物在環境中更容易被發現、身體對日光直射比較敏感以外，通常對動物的活動、繁殖均沒有明顯影響。 臥龍這次拍攝的熊貓，是野生大熊貓中記錄到的首例完全白化個體，表明在臥龍的大熊貓區域種群中，存在“白化”突變基因。 從照片上來看，該個體體格壯實，步態穩健，也從側面證實了該突變可能沒有影響到這隻熊貓的正常生活。



四川臥龍國家級自然保護區管理局對外發布全球首張白色大熊貓照片



“白化”突變是隱性基因，可以遺傳。 每個動物個體的體內有分別來自父母雙方的兩套基因，只有當來自父、母雙方的該基因均為突變型時，動物個體才會表現出“白化”的性狀。 根據目前的數據還無法判斷這只個體的性別。 當它與不攜帶突變基因的正常野生個體（也就是普通的“黑白”熊貓）成功繁育出後代時，第一代熊貓寶寶的外部形態將仍是普通的黑白色型，但體內將會攜帶一份“白化”突變基因。 而之後，當兩個均攜帶有突變基因的個體再次交配繁殖，它們的後代中就有可能出現兩份基因均為突變型的情況，在外部形態上就表現為“白化”個體。 在臥龍這個大熊貓種群中，白化突變基因是否會進一步傳遞下去，還需要通過保護區持續的野外監測來進行觀察研究。

據了解，為摸清四川臥龍國家級自然保護區不同生態系統物種的組成結構，掌握了解不同物種對棲息地利用狀況，2018年，臥龍自然保護區啟動了臥龍野生動物網格化監測科研工作，該工作在全區不同生態系統中，選擇了7個樣區，每個樣區20平方公里，佈設紅外觸發相機，以此系統監測區內野生動物的分佈與動態變化。 這次首例白色大熊貓照片就來自其中一個監測樣區,相機安裝於去年12月，同一點位還拍攝到大量的中華斑羚和毛冠鹿的影像。

據四川臥龍國家級自然保護區管理局、臥龍特區黨委書記段兆剛介紹，接下來，臥龍將增加該區域的紅外相機布控，重點追踪這個個體的生長發育、活動軌跡、社群關係，持續關注下，如果能拍攝到其後代，將會更有研究價值。

（圖片由四川臥龍國家級自然保護區管理局提供）


原新闻网址：http://www.chinawolong.gov.cn/news/r...0526/3187.html

----------

